# Game 77: Phoenix Suns (57-19) @ Los Angeles Lakers (40-36)



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

@









Sunday, April 8
12:30pm
Staples Center




















































 





































<div align="center"> 
<img src="http://image3.bubbleshare.com/media/00/1a/b8/2a/0e5783f9a38b7d98baf5846bf52b7876db5a2b40/580x435/KobeandNash_580x435.jpg">
</div> 
</div>​


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Anyone ballsy enough to predict a Laker win?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Anyone ballsy enough to predict a Laker win?


Lakers will win by 7.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I see Lakers winning this, but not before giving the fans some heart attacks.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'll step up to the plate and predict a win too.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Laker fan for a day. Go Lakers!:yay:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers up 14-13 early. Smush is actually playing well for us with 8 quick points...let's see what he does for the rest of the game.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

He is also letting Nash score at will.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Good to see Smush playing well to start the quarter.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Raja Flopped on that.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

When will the Lakers learn that you don't double team people, unless their name is Shaq, Yao or Kobe.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Guys who can't make threes got to be frustrated, people leave them wide open behind the 3 point line.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Suns with 10 free throws and lakers gets their first now.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers oppenents always shoot more free throws than the lakers because Lakers bigs are dumb and always get into foul trouble.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tied at 26 after one quarter.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The hatred referees have for Kobe is too much, they call a foul after replay to Kobe. Come on.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I wish someone ***** slap the referees.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Not bad. Turiaf needs to make the easy shots. Bell back to his flopping ways.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

"Good call." - Kobe.

These refs are idiots.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

These referees pisses me off, I feel like kicking some referees ***. I mean who calls a foul on someone after a replay. If that is the rule, why don't they offer the same opportunity to Kobe. I have seen Kobe hacked twice by three guys in this game yet they ignored it.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

no white socks from Mo?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Awesome hustle Turiaf.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Smush shows he can play, but why didn't he play like this before.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Theonee said:


> Smush shows he can play, but why didn't he play like this before.


Maybe he just needed someone to tell him he sucks. =\


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So that was an interesting end to the first quarter...first time I've seen that happen.

Anyway, Smush comes back into the game and plays well (hitting a shot, and getting an offensive foul on Marion). Turiaf's hustle, as usual, is great. 

Lakers up 35-33 right now in the 2nd quarter. Let's keep it up.

By the way, does anyone else really dislike Leandro Barbosa?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I've always liked Smush.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> So that was an interesting end to the first quarter...first time I've seen that happen.
> 
> Anyway, Smush comes back into the game and plays well (hitting a shot, and getting an offensive foul on Marion). Turiaf's hustle, as usual, is great.
> 
> ...


I was just thinking the same thing about Barbosa. He looks like a rat.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

what up, glide...lol


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

somebody needs to make a run


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I was just thinking the same thing about Barbosa. He looks like a rat.


Same thought, though I was leaning towards porcupine.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

too aggresive that time.....


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow, just wow, the mouse flops, I mean he falls by himself and refs give lakers a foul.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Smush Parker.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

If I am one of the Lakers players, I will crush the heads of those floppers. I will injure them, what the heck, if they are going to flop.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm getting real sick of this flopping ****. That's all they do. Complete sissy basketball and they are rewarded for it.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

timeout LA


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And Phoenix goes on a 9-0 run and now leads by 8. Who didn't see that one coming?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'm getting real sick of this flopping ****. That's all they do. Complete sissy basketball and they are rewarded for it.


Yet another flop. This is pathetic.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The referees came to the building today with a mission, to let the SUns win. The worst officiated game of the season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I seriously hate players that flop...even if it was one of the Lakers that did it. That's now how the game is played, and the refs are stupid as hell for falling for it each and every time.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> And Phoenix goes on a 9-0 run and now leads by 8. Who didn't see that one coming?


Thanks the 1,000 year old man.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Annoys me when Phx is coming on the break, and instead of meeting the ball, the defense falls back in full retreat. Nice way to let Phx establish their rhythm....


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> I seriously hate players that flop...even if it was one of the Lakers that did it. That's now how the game is played, and the refs are stupid as hell for falling for it each and every time.


That is why the player who gets called for the foul should send a message, by injuring those sissys.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Nash flops again.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Finally. Nash flops like a pansy but gets the blocking foul. They would give up 130 points per game without the flop.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

ref was late w/ that one, but he got it right that time


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe with a damn good defensive sequence, then nice dish to Bynum.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

That is whole Phoenix defense, Mike D Antoni has raised a punch of pussies.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

that was a no-call on barbosa


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Just because they are a flopping team, I wish Phoenix never wins a championship. I will be rooting against them for the rest of my life.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We need to finish the half off strong. Marion is on the bench with 3 fouls, and Barbosa just picked up his 3rd foul as well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We need to start creating some turnovers. Phoenix only has 3.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

nice rebound by bynum on the def. end


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> We need to start creating some turnovers. Phoenix only has 3.


We are not a bunch of floppers. That's why


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

wow...nash finds guys you don't think he sees...and 1


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Nash flops again and gets a foul called.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Come on, just injure them, that is what I would do.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well, we somewhat weathered the first storm Phoenix threw at us, so that's good. Down 6 at the half.

The refs need to distinguish what the difference between a flop and a foul is.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Without the flops we would be leading by now.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

rofl flops?

Bynum pushed Nash off even after the moving pick, how much clearer can a call be?

Turiaf stepped into Barbosa when he was running around him causing him to fall, obvious calls.

What about Marions 1st and 3rd and Barbosa's 3rd? On those plays there wasn't even contact.

You have more fouls because you foul more simple as that, Phoenix tries to foul as little as possible under D'Antoni that's why some say they don't play defense unfortunately it seems like we get more ticky-tack fouls than anyone else so they can call some fouls on us at least if we aren't making obvious "tough-nosed" fouls like Detroit for example.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The officiating in this game has been terrible, just terrible.

Are all NBA refs retarded? They can't distinguish between a guy flopping and an actual offensive foul? Barbosa, Bell and Nash are flopping all over the place and are getting all the calls. Meanwhile, Stoudemire is jumping on Odom's back every two seconds and Marion is slapping the hell out of Evans' wrists and nothing is being called.

Dick Bavetta is a joke. The guy needs to retire because he can't do his job and he's hurting the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> The officiating in this game has been terrible, just terrible.
> 
> Are all NBA refs retarded? They can't distinguish between a guy flopping and an actual offensive foul? Barbosa, Bell and Nash are flopping all over the place and are getting all the calls. Meanwhile, Stoudemire is jumping on Odom's back every two seconds and Marion is slapping the hell out of Evans' wrists and nothing is being called.
> 
> Dick Bavetta is a joke. The guy needs to retire because he can't do his job and he's hurting the game.


The only thing Dick Bavetta is now good for is entertaining us at the All Star Weekend by racing Charles Barkley.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Amareca said:


> rofl flops?
> 
> Bynum pushed Nash off even after the moving pick, how much clearer can a call be?
> 
> Turiaf stepped into Barbosa when he was running around him causing him to fall, obvious calls.


Funny how Mark Jackson talked about both of those calls and said they were both acting jobs.

What Turiaf did wasn't a foul at all. If Barbosa didn't flop to the ground, would it have been a foul? No.

Then you have Bell falling all over the place when Kobe gets him in the post.

Your team can't play defense so they try to punk out by falling on the ground...accept it, it doesn't mean they aren't a good team.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> The only thing Dick Bavetta is now good for is entertaining us at the All Star Weekend by racing Charles Barkley.


Did you see him in the interviews before and after that race? It's pretty clear that the guy is either...

1) Not all there in his head
2) A moron
3) A complete weirdo who doesn't know anything about today's world


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Funny how Mark Jackson talked about both of those calls and said they were both acting jobs.
> 
> What Turiaf did wasn't a foul at all. If Barbosa didn't flop to the ground, would it have been a foul? No.
> 
> ...


Exactly, Is it a co-incidence that this happens only with Phoenix.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Keys to the second half:

1) Create turnovers.
2) Get to the line.
3) Play DEFENSE.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Nash deserves a guy like Iverson, who burns him night in and night out.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Keys to the second half:
> 
> 1) Create turnovers.
> 2) Get to the line.
> 3) Play DEFENSE.


*4)if they are going to flop, foul hard.*


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

anybody see that powder exchange? Kobe gets it put in his hand, they just handed it to odem...lol


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

walton should know better than to pass that close in the lane


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

it's 24 time


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

4 on Matrix?? horrible


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

make that 5


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I want Turiaf to be lakers for life. That guy is full of energy.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

is this a new ref team? they letting alot go now


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Get good shots!!!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Smush needs to ****ing stop shooting, you know he is good only for 12 minutes.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Okay Smush, you're not firey hot anymore.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

the lakers are playing like retards i swear


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Definitely playing with a lot more energy, but it seems like every time we have a chance to cut the lead down to 2 or 3 points, we make a stupid play and Phoenix scores.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

thinking the same thing on Smush shooting....please stop


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

This time Nash flopped, but the refs got it right.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

was that a flop?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Watching Turiaf play makes me wanna play too.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Ronnie is the energy for the lakers today, no question


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> was that a flop?


Yup, he fell down and slided 20 foot, but the refs called it a blocking foul.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

72-69 late in the 3rd now...come on Lakers...let's get a big run and take the lead.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh, and how is it that when Turiaf gets run over by Diaw, there's a no-call?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Farmer with two quick bone headed mistakes.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I should have known Dick Bevetta was calling this game


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Dick Bevetta should RIP.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks to Turiaf, lead cut to one.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom has 10 boards, and Turiaf has 11. That is awesome right there.

We're down 1 at the end of three quarters...Phoenix will start with the ball, and we need to stop them and just take the lead right away to start the 4th and build momentum.

Leave Kobe, Lamar, and Turiaf in the game!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey, how good does it feel to actually close out a quarter? Turiaf telling everyone that he wants more floor time with his play today.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, why did Bynum get benched immediately to start the second half?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Kobe is just pounding Bell on the low block.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

How do you not convert a 3 on 1 fastbreak? That just kills momentum.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

More Smush sulking. He better play strongly coming back in...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a crap start to the 4th.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Take advantage!!!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Nash gets another offensive. And Parkers shows why he should be benched.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Smush can't do anything right....what happen to S.williams?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This smush character is something else


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So first we blow a 3-on-1 fast break, and now a 3-on-2 fast break. We could easily have the lead right now.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

This isnt a team. There is Smush Parker and Kobe Bryant and Lamar Odom out there. But I dont see any Lakers. And thats why we will never succeed with this team. Im going to miss Odom.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Lebron got him out of clevland for a reason...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Our 3-point shooting is horrible. We're 3/13.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I say any minute #24 will take this over, but Phx will probably still take this one


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Get Smush out of there, i don't care about his scoring.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That's great that you can make shots Smush, but you still have to ****ing play defense. Quit sluffing off on the screens


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

SMush leaves Nash open everytime.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice flop you pansy. Lay there Raja.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

wow...travel by #24

nasty nash w/ a 2

Kobe no call

Kobe comes right back 

foul on Bynum


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I like Phil playing Kobe in the post, he is going to be stronger than 90% of the guys he plays against. Surround him with 3pt shooters and he will exploit the double every time


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

HB said:


> I like Phil playing Kobe in the post, he is going to be stronger than 90% of the guys he plays against. Surround him with 3pt shooters and he will exploit the double every time


I have been screaming this all season. Weakside pinch post. Nobody could stop him.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lamar guards Nash, because of that bonehead Parker.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Right now, I'm not seeing how we can win this game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Right now, I'm not seeing how we can win this game.


I feel the same way. We refuse to take advantage of opportunities given.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Don't expect to come in and beat the 3rd best team in the NBA..lol specially how we have been playing


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I feel the same way. We refuse to take advantage of opportunities given.



thats why Dallas/PHX can win so many games...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Get Evans out of the ****ing game.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I feel the same way. We refuse to take advantage of opportunities given.


:clap:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

bad shot, Mo...ugh


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Jesus Christ Odom. This team is so incredibly weakminded. Clank 2 FTs when we need them most.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

not a time for missed freethrows


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

This Team Sucks ****ING HORRIBLY


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Phil, call a ****ing timeout. Kobe with the frustration slam, but Odom decides not to play defense.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

#24 was upset on that Dunk! My goodness


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I am forced to watch golf. Phil you moron bring in Turiaf and Farmer.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Right now, I'm not seeing how we can win this game.


Yup...this game is over.

We have a huge game tomorrow night against the Nuggets, and follow that up against the Clippers, then the Suns again...

Nice effort today for a lot of the game, but clearly, we can't get the job done when we need to the most.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

no stops on Defense...no way to win this one


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yup Basel, we're done.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow, that was the ugliest flop of the night. :lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Rajah Bell was 0/10 from three point land in his last game...today he is 6/6. 

**** you Rajah Bell, and **** you Phoenix. I seriously cannot ****ing stand the Suns. 

Lakers need to get their **** together...this is exactly how you are NOT supposed to head into the playoffs...they're basically backing their way in, and if they keep this up, we are going to get embarrassed in the post-season.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Yup...this game is over.
> 
> We have a huge game tomorrow night against the Nuggets, and follow that up against the Clippers, then the Suns again...
> 
> Nice effort today for a lot of the game, but clearly, we can't get the job done when we need to the most.


I feel like giving up for the season..if the lakers wanna give up then why should I care?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Rajah Bell was 0/10 from three point land in his last game...today he is 6/6.
> 
> **** you Rajah Bell, and **** you Phoenix. I seriously cannot ****ing stand the Suns.
> 
> Lakers need to get their **** together...this is exactly how you are NOT supposed to head into the playoffs...they're basically backing their way in, and if they keep this up, we are going to get embarrassed in the post-season.


So true.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Lakers can't beat the Suns. I rather play the Spurs. I think they can play with the Spurs who are prone to scoring droughts. The Suns offense is too good for the Lakers to beat as Odom is just too damn soft. He refuses to go right ever and it's sad. Been in the league eight years and you're still the same damn player.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why do the Lakers continue to go under the screens leaving Nash to shoot 3's? If you give up layups, you give up layups, but the 3's are killers.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

holy crap Nash just had a Jordan frozen in time moment =o


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I wish we had more Turiaf like players on this team. Non-softees.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I think the lakers can beat the Suns in the playoffs..Kobe needs to stop jacking up shots and the team has to play together and not make turnovers...having Radman back will help alot also.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Imagine that. Great teams make FTs!! It's an epiphany!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Almost 40 freaking points in the closing quarter. This team is worse than I thought... I dred the playoffs


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Final score: 115-107.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

This was a bad showing. I will be gone tomorrow night so i prob wont watch the denver game and really for good reason.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Suns scored 41 in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Turiaf gets 19 points and 15 rebounds.
Odom gets 10 points and 14 rebounds.
Kobe scores 34 points and dishes out 7 assists.
Smush scores 25 points, ending a big slump.

And we still lose at home by 8.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

And why the hell is Bynum starting over Turiaf again?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Odom needs to get his **** together. Hes 6'10 with long arms, and he has Shawn Marion guarding him, he needs to 1) stop jacking up 3s and 2) finish around the basket. He abused Marion in the playoffs last season, where was that today?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Turiaf gets 19 points and 15 rebounds.
> Odom gets 10 points and 14 rebounds.
> Kobe scores 34 points and dishes out 7 assists.
> Smush scores 25 points, ending a big slump.
> ...


Thats what happens when you don't play defense.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This team just has such a lack of discipline. I mean, who do you blame for this? Players or coaches? I know Phil is used to coaching older more mature teams, but his style is not exactly getting it done this season. Phil spends time talking about defense, then you see the team go off to commit some of the worst defensive lapses of the night..

You put in Farmar, who has two bone head plays... But is cold from barely seeing time to put in Parker who was just pouting a few minutes before about not playing. Not even putting in effort into the huddle. Call me crazy, but rookie or not, Id rather have a Farmar that cares about the team concept out there than a Parker who cant even stay in front of a slow motion moving Nash. 

I mean no one is going to stop Nash. Guy has a vision out there. But can you at least ****ing try to stay in front of him? Can you at least try to annoy him and make him second guess a pass sometimes? I mean how can someone as athletic as Smush Parker... Be such a lazy indifferent defender and still get the massive minutes he gets? 

And Bynum plays ok, but for the most part has been a turd lately. It happens, but why not run with the guy who in limited minutes if giving you his all and actually making a difference out on the court? Or even run both every now and then. Theres no reason you cant run a Bynum and Ronny C/PF combo out there. The size might have made working an inside out game possible. I dont care if they are to slow to run... PLAY SOME ****ING DEFENSE and you want have to run as much. 

I never thought I'd say the this.. But right now I miss Kwame Brown. I feel dirty, but **** the guy might be dumb as rocks, but at least he can guard people. When Bynum isn't making baskets lately, he isn't doing anything. 

With the way this team is playing... I could potentially see them losing all 5 remaining games. I mean Lakers got another Suns game coming up. Another Clippers. And A sonics that it took a lakers best effort to get past even without Ray Allen... I mean could you imagine lakers losing all 5, and say golden state winning there last five? Lakers could find themselves barely missing the playoffs...

But hell if they are going to play like this maybe they should hope this happens, because right now they are goign to get swept in the first round.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Funny how Turiaf lights it up in the 3rd Q, we get within 1pt, and he starts the 4th with Bynum...why?????

Phil is an idiot and his coaching performance this year is a HUGE part of why we suck so badly.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Funny how Turiaf lights it up in the 3rd Q, we get within 1pt, and he starts the 4th with Bynum...why?????
> 
> Phil is an idiot and his coaching performance this year is a HUGE part of why we suck so badly.


Yeah, I had no idea why Turiaf didn't start the 4th. Phil makes me wonder sometimes...what the hell goes on in his Zen head?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I Love this! We still have 1 more game with them, I hope the Lakers lose that one too in a _very_ embarassing fashion. However I hope we get to keep the 6th slot as well so that we can face Phoenix in the playoffs.


I want this team to feel nothing but hatred against Phoenix. I want this team to feel the fire, the passion to win, the need to prove people wrong, just like Kobe. They played so well last year when they were in such mode, I want this Phoenix team to be more complacent when they meet us in the first round, on the other hand I want this team to feel bad for themselves. Coz Maybe we'll caught them off guard...or maybe we'll get lucky this time,


Go ahead Phoenix, make this hard for the Lakers, make them feel resentment and pity towards themselves. I want this soft as$ team to feel hatred.


Help them wake up and unite their potential...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Phil killing the momentum at the start of fourth by benching Turiaf and bringing in that momentum killer named Evans. Smush might have scored some points, but he hurt the team more than helped the team. He should not have been in the game during the second half at all.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> This team just has such a lack of discipline. I mean, who do you blame for this? Players or coaches?


Coach can only do so much, ultimately the players has all the will to make it happen.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

On the bright side, A different set of referees won't call zillion offensive foul on the Lakers.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Bright side is Smush stepped and up played a good game. Phil did his wonder again, at least for this game.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Bright side is Smush stepped and up played a good game. Phil did his wonder again, at least for this game.


Not really, Smush's mistakes easily trumped his scoring.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Good game.


Next time I hope the refs don't call so many fouls both ways. That got annoying real fast.
I thought Raja did a great job on Kobe. But Kobe just makes those tough shots look way to easy.

I think the Lakers biggest problem, from what I saw today, is they go alot of 1-on-1. 
If they can come together to get that ball movement and slashers, they'd be a really good team.
I think that will be the Lakers biggest challenge is to become one. That will take time.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Theonee said:


> Not really, Smush's mistakes easily trumped his scoring.


Sure, but at least he contributed something in return. Id take this Smush anytime over the Smush who doesnt contribute, makes stupid mistakes, then pouts and lashes at his coach.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> I Love this! We still have 1 more game with them, I hope the Lakers lose that one too in a _very_ embarassing fashion. However I hope we get to keep the 6th slot as well so that we can face Phoenix in the playoffs.
> 
> 
> I want this team to feel nothing but hatred against Phoenix. I want this team to feel the fire, the passion to win, the need to prove people wrong, just like Kobe. They played so well last year when they were in such mode, I want this Phoenix team to be more complacent when they meet us in the first round, on the other hand I want this team to feel bad for themselves. Coz Maybe we'll caught them off guard...or maybe we'll get lucky this time,
> ...


:lol:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Amareca said:


> :lol:


For a team who hasnt won anything significant, you're not in a position to laugh at other franchise.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Sure, but at least he contributed something in return. Id take this Smush anytime over the Smush who doesnt contribute, makes stupid mistakes, then pouts and lashes at his coach.


Did you see him on the bench at the start of fourth quarter, he looked like his favorite dog just died. That kind of attitide combined with bone headed mistakes doesn't sit well with fans.
During the third quarter the guy keeps on shooting and missing, and he has been leaving Nash, a deadly shooter open everytime.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Theonee said:


> Did you see him on the bench at the start of fourth quarter, he looked like his favorite dog just died. That kind of attitide combined with bone headed mistakes doesn't sit well with fans.
> During the third quarter the guy keeps on shooting and missing, and he has been leaving Nash, a deadly shooter open everytime.


So Smush loss this game for us then?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

K-DoS, Smush played a quality game offensively. But that was one of the worst defensive efforts I have ever seen. Did you see how lackadaisical(sp?) he was? It was like he was completely disinterested in even trying to stay in front of Nash. He slumped underneath every screen. Smush's defensive stance was perfectly upright. And then he had the nerve to sulk again even after the bad press. The loss was not his fault so to speak, but I am so sick of his attitude. Dr. Seuss, I appreciate the input as always. But extensive isolation was not our problem tonight. DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE. I seriously think we don't practice it.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

After analyzing the game, I think we lost his game on free throws. Suns attempted 13 more free throws and made 15 more free throws than the lakers. Lakers shot the ball better, and actualy have 6 more field goals made than the Suns. Those 6 or 7 offensive fouls on the Lakers didn't help either. The Lakers out rebounded the Suns 51-40.
If I have to play blame game, Smush and Phil share 50% each for this loss.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Who the **** cares about this season anymore anyways. Next season we will be back. (hopefully with a whole new crew)


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> K-DoS, Smush played a quality game offensively. But that was one of the worst defensive efforts I have ever seen. Did you see how lackadaisical(sp?) he was? It was like he was completely disinterested in even trying to stay in front of Nash. He slumped underneath every screen. Smush's defensive stance was perfectly upright. And then he had the nerve to sulk again even after the bad press. .


Most def, just simply stating the fact that Smush at least had a better game, (coming off from a 9 pts 8 turnover for over 40+ minutes performance the last 2 games). Not surprised with his defensive effort, however Im surprised that you guys would expect something from him, we've already seen a good number of guards abuse him.


I think Phil insteilled more practice sessions, but look at them, they still have no clue how to play D. Im sold on the idea that this team will be better off with some fresh faces next year.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Im sold on the idea that this team will be better off with some fresh faces next year.


Agreed 100%.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Im sold on the idea that this team will be better off with some fresh faces next year.


having some healthy bodies will help tremendously. But yeah, a couple tough, experienced players will do wonders.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

our defense has taken a step backwards from last year, mabye two steps. we have no chance at stopping this offense, thus we have no chance at beating this team. I don't like our chances against the spurs either, but I think we'd have more success with them. 

our effort actually wasn't bad for most of the game. gotta love Ronny. man, huge game tommorrow. we can't afford to loose if we want any shot at getting the 6th seed back.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

I keep trying to remind myself, this is a Laker team in transition, not a finished product built for the playoffs. 

Still. This gets annoying after a while. 

Let me say this: Sometimes I watch PHX play and I have admiration. They play the game the way its supposed to be played. Sharp passing to wide open shooters. A point guard that breaks down the defense effortlessly. Big guys gliding to easy baskets. 

Then I watch my team. 

Everyone stand around and watch Kobe try to do everything. Hell, don't even try to rebound on the offensive end. Everyone look at each other like they don't know where they're supposed to be. 

Smush.....I don't know about this guy. He flashes great for a minute, but can't stay in front of Nash to save his life. Nash blows by him time after time after time, weakening the defense, passing to the guy left open by the help defender. An infuriating pattern so repetitive. 

IF the Lakers make the playoffs, and thats a huge *IF* at this point, I just hope somebody shows a little bit of sac and not get blown out every game.


----------

